
New alerts and notification service - xauxatz
http://www.gugalerts.com
======
xauxatz
Gug Alerts allows you to monitor your personal and professional interests on
the web. Email notifications are generated when there is a match. You can
monitor the entire web, changes on webpages, blogs, files, social media,
persons, companies, patents, domain names, etc.

We have tried to make things simpler and easier to use while still providing a
lot of flexibility and functionality for a low price. The first 3 alerts are
free!

------
Snowalker
why should I pay when I can use Google Alerts for free? There are also
thousands of free web monitor services out there. First 3 alerts for free
won't cut it for me.

